# Rebound diarrhea??



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

What is this business about rebound diarrhea? I don't understand...if you have diarrhea and you take something for it(Immodium for instance) and it stops it then you stop taking it naturally you are going to still have diarrhea. Is this what is meant by rebound diarrhea? I don't know about anyone else here but it looks like mine is here to stay an no amount of pills has "cured it" yet. so I just stay on something all the time. If I went off it would be right there.Flux, what is your take on this "rebound" diarrhea??


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Judy,You should try the caltrate plus calcium in the purple and white box. It is not a drug but it does help get control of the diarrhea and very quickly. If you take a daily dose of 3 one with each meal you can keep it under control. I have been doing great for over a year taking the calcium. Let me know if you have questions.Linda


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Rebound diarrhea occurs after you take Lomotil or Imodium (see, Flux, I spelled it right) for several days. If it works, you stop having BMs--your system kind of goes to sleep. However, unless you stop eating, stuff is building up in your system. At least for me, rather than gradually returning to my normal elimination functions, my intestines start cramping up and get rid of the buildup in one prolonged, horrible IBS attack.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 1999)

Hi guys .... new user name again! Everytime we ship one of our computers, I have to change my e-mail address. Don't ask! Anyway, this is Globetrotter. 13 days and counting til operation Germany!Wanted to comment on "rebound D". In truth, Lomotil and Immodium are two different drugs. Lomotil is actually a bowel paralyzer. Once the drug wears off, your BM's return to normal. For those of us with IBS-D, the lack of BM's while on the drug has caused a back-up and you will have an explosive bout of D! Lomotil actually has 'opium in it"! Give me caltrate or immodium any day! And yes, it makes sense when you say a condition that you never "cured" in the first place can't rebound. What you do with the immodium and or Caltrate is "contol" not "cure" IBS.------------------May the Peace of the Lord be with you!


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Ive been taking Immodium for a while, plus physylium husks (or howerver its spelt). The immodium constipates while the fibre makes you regular. I too have problems on just the immodium (constipated) but the fibre helps regulate my system.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I'm quite sure that Lomotil doesn't have opium in it. It's ingredients are atropine and diphenoxylate. Atropine is, however, an OPIATE, which refers to any medication that can make you sleepy. I believe Imodium also qualifies on this count. Atropine is also used to dilate the eyes at the ophthamologist, and Lomotil can have the side effect of blurred vision.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

zigmissus, not to be argumentative but an "opiate" is a "narcotic drug containing opium", thus the drowsiness. When my doctor first prescribed "lomotil" for me he discussed in length it's ingredients and side effects to insure I knew not to mix it with certain other medications.------------------May the Peace of the Lord be with you!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Maj-pain: I like to save my argumentiveness for Flux, but I am interested in this issue. I always thought Lomotil was a pretty benign drug. Doesn't opium come from opium poppies? I believe atropine is from the nightshade plant. The definition I have for opiate is "1. containing opium or, 2. anything tending to quiet, soothe or deaden." Speaking of Flux, where is he when we need him? How about some answers to this question, Flux-man?


----------

